# User Support > Forum Software Support >  editing your profile

## jim_n_virginia

I am trying to edit my profile thats been up there a long time cuz things have changed (I have a job and don't play the guitar anymore! LOL) but don't see a link on the top for "user CP" anymore and when I go to my profile page and click edit profile I get my profile again but I am still not able to edit anything. Am I doing something wrong?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The very top of this page where it says My profile.

Click on the little pencil to edit that item.

----------


## JEStanek

Or right next to Profile at the top of the page, click settings.  Paths are many, edits are one.

Jamie

----------

